# When to expect snow in your area



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Here you go boys!!! Now we can start planning for the white GOLD!!! I know I am ready to be living out of my truck this year! Although I say that now, I will be hating myself come February. payuppayup

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/snow-seasons-first-average-20121004


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buffalo, NY
Average first	Earliest
Nov. 5	Oct. 6 (1991)
Average annual snowfall
96.1"


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Albany, NY
Average first	Earliest
Nov. 16	Oct. 4 (1987)
Average annual snowfall
61.7"


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Since they don't have Erie, Pa on there I'll have borrow Grandview's post


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Last Night*

Had about 1/2" show up last night, and 1"or so in the forecast tonight.


----------

